# Trapping stuff from Santa



## rvrbnk1 (Sep 21, 2011)

What kind of trapping stuff is everybody asking Santa for?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ha---a new camera of course.lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Didn't you ask for that last year ?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Whats a fella to do but keep try'in.lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hang a list on the fridge !


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

ya know i think id like to have a few live traps. never used them before, and never really trapped before. just set a few leg traps on well traveled paths. i dont think that really called trapping...lol


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

snowshoes


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Some Beaver lure. One gallon please.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Dear Santa,

Could you please have the State of Colorado repeal the ban on leg hold traps.

Thank you,
Mikie

If only it was this easy!!


----------

